# Helpful [maybe] Advice



## dangles (20 Apr 2011)

I am just trying to give some advice to those who plan on applying to the reserve or regular force.

I was just at my local armoury today to hand in my application for Pres infantry. There were 4 other people with me, and 3 of them were 16-17 year olds who all seemed to be close friends. This was done all at one table with a single recruiter, so I saw the whole process. The 3 friends will have a very hard time being hired...here's why:

 There are four forms one needs to print out online in order to apply for this position. Each of them made several mistakes in filling out these forms, ranging from incomplete information to inaccurate information [checked boxes that didn't apply to them etc., missing required signatures.] The one person even had to call his mom in order to come in and sign the form [as he was under the required age to sign by himself]. The CF recruiter would find an error with one friend, and the person would correct it, only for the recruiter to find another error. This continuted until the recruiter simply gave the 3 friends back their forms to make sure they were correct, and the recruiter moved on to the next person. Yet, when the recruiter got back to the friends, they still had some errors. This irritated the recruiter greatly, because it was wasting everyone's time. Not only this, but it made the people look very unprofessional and simply immature. Furthermore, they were joking around the whole time as a group of friends, and did not seem to take the matter seriously. I was the last person to have their information checked, and the recruiter put an "X" on the top corner of each of those persons applications. The recruiter explained that this would see to it that their application would go to the bottom of the pile. The recruiter explained the reasons for this, which are mostly all listed above.

Basically what I want people to understand from this post is that professionalism is a big deal to the CF. There are a total of 12 pages to the application, and these people screwed up MANY times. I mean from what I gather it seemed to the recruiter that if these people could not even fill out their forms correctly [granted that people will make mistakes, however these mistakes were numerous] they would probably not succeed as an infantryman. Regardless, the reserve unit we applied to is almost full, and the "X" those people received will only ensure they will not be able to get in this year, as there are likely better applicants without an "X". Also, coming in with your buddies seems a little bit strange. Even if this wasn't an issue to begin with, the fact that they were joking around while the recruiter was working certainly didn't help their cause. 

So, something as simple as handing in papers to a recruiter for 20 minutes likely cost these 3 16 year olds their shot at the reserves. For all the recruits out there, just show that you are mature and you are not completely incompetent. Because, in any stage of the process your actions could impact your overall application [as these kids found out - they weren't even processed to the CFRC, had yet to do their medical, find out their eligibility etc. and they likely lost their chance at the reserves].


----------



## Cloud (20 Apr 2011)

When I was accepting resumes for the business i worked at. They would have us interview them point blank. Some people could think of the fly like that, others would just look  .You could tell the people who were prepared to sell themselves, oppose to those who were simple going through the motions. Some (like to story above) would need to be spoon fed. These were the ones that got a 110% put on their resume. Most people think that's a good thing when they saw I did that. 110% told my bosses 1\1 0 (N O).  Moral of the story, BE PROFESSIONAL when it calls for it.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2011)

Please!  When giving advice, try to follow the advice that you are giving.  If you want to preach professionalism, then do so yourself in a professional manner.  If you claim to have done something, then prove it in your actions.  Credibility will lay in all aspects of your actions.





			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> When I was accepting resumes for the business i worked at.



Reviewing your posts, I will not comment on that.



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> They would have use interview them point blank.



I have no idea what you just said.



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> Some people could think of the fly like that, others would just look  .



 ???



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> You could tell the people who were prepared to sell themselves, oppose to those who were simple going through the motions. Some (like to story above) would need to be spoon fed. These were the ones that got a 110% put on their resume.



Are you saying that the people who needed to be spoonfed were the ones to get "110%" on their resumes and more likely to have been hired?



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> Most people think that's a good thing when they saw I did that. 110% told my bosses 1\1 0 (N O).  Moral of the story, BE PROFESSNAL when it calls for it.



Again, I have no idea what you are saying.  SPELL CHECK is available.  USE IT!  PROFESSIONAL.



PS.  In other posts I notice that you have a problem with the words "There", Their", "They're", as well as "Where", "Were", "Wear", and We're".  It takes a bit of deciphering and time, but people for the most part can follow some of what you are saying.  Again, it will boil down to the above topic and practicing what you preach as best you can.  


[EDIT]
PPS.  Edited to correct a mistake even I had missed.  Thanks Rheostatic and ballz.  Missed that when playing with the colours.   ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Apr 2011)

He used "110%" as a symbol to weed out candidates, much like the "X" in the post above.

Unintentionally funny post of the day:





> SPELL CHECK is available.  USE IT!  PROFESSIONEL


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2011)

Clarity.   ;D


----------



## ballz (20 Apr 2011)

Profession_*a*_l ;D

But you are spot on GW, that was just too funny haha.


----------



## Cloud (20 Apr 2011)

Sorry, I work midnights and this was after a long shift. I will be sure to check over my posts before putting them up. The 110% thing is... If you put a diagonal line in-between the ones, it will spell the word NO%. The very place I worked at when doing this was Blockbuster video. I was a manager. Yes even rental video stores take who they hire seriously.

George Wallace Thank you. I have noted my mistakes, and in the future will try hard not to repeat them.


----------



## Strike (20 Apr 2011)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Sorry, I work midnights and this was after a long shift. I will be sure to check over my posts before putting them up.



And stay away from the wine.   ;D

To the original poster, I think that what you wrote is dead on.  First impressions mean a lot and can never be re-done.  For ANYONE thinking of joining, be it Reg or Res, show up ready to go, looking professional and serious and acting the same, about the choice you are about to make.  Sometimes it can make all the difference when the recruiters have to choose between two people who are equal on paper.


----------



## untouchables (20 Apr 2011)

@OP and others who may be concerned

Doesn't the paper work get handled by the local CFRC even though you're applying for a reserve unit? Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told to hand in my paper work to the CFRC and then they would forward information to the unit you applied for and process you centrally along with other Regular force and Pres.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2011)

Of Unknown Caliber said:
			
		

> Doesn't the paper work get handled by the local CFRC even though you're applying for a reserve unit? Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told to hand in my paper work to the CFRC and then they would forward information to the unit you applied for and process you centrally along with other Regular force and Pres.



Yes, the paperwork is handed into the CFRC and your processing is done by them.  If you have read any of the topics on joining the Reserves you would have seen that.  For those that missed it, in the majority of cases joining the Reserves will go something like this:

1.  Find a Reserve unit that you would like to join.  Some will even hold Information Sessions (Mine does).
2.  Apply to join the Reserve unit that you are interested in.  At my unit, after the Info Session, if a person is interested in joining still, they will conctact the unit Recruiter and book an interview, send in a Covering Letter and a CV/Resume.  
3.  If after the unit has interviewed you and found you have a good idea of what they do and are an acceptable candidate, they will notify the CFRC that you are a candidate to join their unit.  We give our successful applicants a letter of acceptance to take to the CFRC.
4.  With the units acceptance, and all the paperwork necessary to join the CF, the applicant goes to the CFRC and applies to join the CF Reserves.  

5.  Now you will have to do all your paperwork at the CFRC, your Medical, the CFAT, and a PT test.  You also have to wait for BackCheck to clear you.  And then you WAIT.

6.  When the CFRC has completed your file, they send it to your Reserve unit so that you can be enrolled at that unit.


----------



## untouchables (20 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes, the paperwork is handed into the CFRC and your processing is done by them.  If you have read any of the topics on joining the Reserves you would have seen that.  For those that missed it, in the majority of cases joining the Reserves will go something like this:
> 
> 1.  Find a Reserve unit that you would like to join.  Some will even hold Information Sessions (Mine does).
> 2.  Apply to join the Reserve unit that you are interested in.  At my unit, after the Info Session, if a person is interested in joining still, they will conctact the unit Recruiter and book an interview, send in a Covering Letter and a CV/Resume.
> ...



Thank you for clarifying that. What if a person missed/skipped steps 1-4 and are still being processed? I tried to search this up once but have never found an answer for the situation. Would a person described as above have to go back and visit their unit of choice, notify them of your intention to join their unit,provide resumes,their current status in application and other information?


----------



## littleprairie (20 Apr 2011)

So dangles, I would go to my local armoury if I intend to enter PART TIME RESERVES? (which I intend to).

Please clarify since I have my own ups and downs since an assurance that there is hope for me by dropping by the local armoury and [getting to know the commanding officer]; hence, being able to know me more, would land me in reserves?

By the way, I have another option. I was advised by the recruiter to see the medical doctor in my own recruiting center, who can possibly fix or advise me or send me in by meeting some requirements. You see, I am confused. Just a small assurance or a hint that I have hope in Primary Reserves or Part time, I would go for it. I will seriously attend to  my running and fitness routines. But there are times when I feel hopeless which I understand is what some recruits have been going through. 

I was diagnosed to be schizophrenic. The fact that my recruiter told me to see the medical doctor which I intend to do once I am ready gave me a bit of hope..ADvise please...


----------



## dangles (20 Apr 2011)

littleprairie said:
			
		

> So dangles, I would go to my local armoury if I intend to enter PART TIME RESERVES? (which I intend to).
> 
> Please clarify since I have my own ups and downs since an assurance that there is hope for me by dropping by the local armoury and [getting to know the commanding officer]; hence, being able to know me more, would land me in reserves?
> 
> ...



I really am not the qualified person to be telling you much of anything regarding your situation as I just applied in person yesterday. This was my situation...I emailed the recruiting officer for the unit I wanted to join, and through that they told me to come in with all the required paperwork, two pieces of ID, and my highschool transcript. It was not really an interview situation, just myself and a few others at a table waiting for our forms to be scanned and the recruiter checked to make sure our information was complete.

George Wallace outlined what it is like at his reserve unit, and this is different than what I went through. So it seems like every unit is different. Thus, you should contact the recruiting officer for your unit and talk to him about your situation and find out what the next steps there are through that recruiter. Getting to know said recruiter more MAY help you, or it MAY hurt you. Personally, I would not really like people coming in during my work hours to make small talk, however that is just me. Good luck.


----------



## littleprairie (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the much needed advice, dangles. That was helpful and gave me some relief..As I swore to myself, once I'm in, I will be one of the most dedicated Canadian soldier in CF. By the way, I might be unoffically enrolled in continuing education through online study at RMC. I chose that self-suggested option to make sure I would not inconvenience the professor in case I get accepted in Primary Reserves and leave no time for History 208: Canadian Army History from 1867-present..


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2011)

Of Unknown Caliber said:
			
		

> Thank you for clarifying that. What if a person missed/skipped steps 1-4 and are still being processed? I tried to search this up once but have never found an answer for the situation. Would a person described as above have to go back and visit their unit of choice, notify them of your intention to join their unit,provide resumes,their current status in application and other information?




If a person skipped steps 1-4, and did not have approval from a Reserve unit to join, the CFRC WILL NOT process them.  To join the Reserves you must first have found a unit that is recruiting.  The CFRC will not create a file and begin processing you if you do not have a unit to join.  They are not a "Holding Unit" for people.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2011)

littleprairie said:
			
		

> So dangles, I would go to my local armoury if I intend to enter PART TIME RESERVES? (which I intend to).
> 
> Please clarify since I have my own ups and downs since an assurance that there is hope for me by dropping by the local armoury and [getting to know the commanding officer]; hence, being able to know me more, would land me in reserves?




DO NOT ever deal with the Commanding Officer.  That is probably the best way and quickest way to become BLACKLISTED.  You deal with the Unit Recruiter and only the Unit Recruiter; then when accepted by the unit, the CFRC.  The first time you should see the Commanding Officer, other than for an Officer Selection Board (and perhaps not even then), will be when he swears you in at your Enrolment Ceremony.


----------

